
Show HN: Data visualisation of the 5 Monuments of cycling - WouF1664
Hi All,<p>This is a small web app introducing the 5 Monuments locations and their winning history.<p>This is a hobby project where my technical goals were learning React and using Mapbox API. I populated manually the database so there are not many things in it, that&#x27;s why there are only basic features. If I manage to find open data I may do a v2.0.<p>Any feedback on technical side or design appreciated!
======
WouF1664
[https://www.gilbertodyssey.com/](https://www.gilbertodyssey.com/)

~~~
brudgers
The browser back button doesn't work as I expect. I use Firefox. But it looks
like a fun project. Thanks for sharing it.

~~~
WouF1664
Actually I didn't implement anything regarding the back button.. as I didn't
think about it at all! Thanks for the feedback

